# Window update was stuck at 74 percent so I restarted my pc is there any harm in doing this



## YungTeq (Aug 2, 2020)

So there was an update for window 10 so I click on update but it took a while but it stop at 75 percent so I just restarted my pc with out thinking anything but when restarting my pc it said it was Working on updates and said not to turn off the computer so I waited and after that it went to the window screen and when I check on updates it said I was up to date 

This is what it look like when it was stuck





After restarting my pc and it said it was working on updates which was the update that was stuck and it went back to windows I went to window update and it shows that I am up to date




Was restarting my pc bad can this cause harm to my pc it seems the restart I did for my pc did finish installing window update that was stuck At 75 percent


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 2, 2020)

Seems ok to me.... its working, right?!


----------



## YungTeq (Aug 2, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> Seems ok to me.... its working, right?!


Yes it working


----------



## moproblems99 (Aug 2, 2020)

Generally not the best idea.  Count your blessings and love on.

Also, what time length was considered 'stuck'?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 2, 2020)

Yeah its fine once or twice. Same thing happened to me. If you do it too many times though it will mess up your windows installation, maybe even corrupt it and you'll have no choice but to do a fresh reinstall.

I had this same problem when i was trying to update to 1903, it got stuck at 70 or 86% for 3hrs. I restarted tried to update a few more times and it ended up messing up my windows. certain windows things in the old installation just wouldnt work anymore.


----------



## YungTeq (Aug 2, 2020)

moproblems99 said:


> Generally not the best idea.  Count your blessings and love on.
> 
> Also, what time length was considered 'stuck'?


The update that I did was a optional update I didn’t even need it it was a culmative update that was in the optional option updates and it was stuck at 75 percent so after I did a restart and went to window update it said I was up to date and I also check if it was in my update history and it was so the restart must have updated already.



FreedomEclipse said:


> Yeah its fine once or twice. Same thing happened to me. If you do it too many times though it will mess up your windows installation, maybe even corrupt it and you'll have no choice but to do a fresh reinstall.
> 
> I had this same problem when i was trying to update to 1903, it got stuck at 70 or 86% for 3hrs. I restarted tried to update a few more times and it ended up messing up my windows. certain windows things in the old installation just wouldnt work anymore.


Is there a way that I can check if I mess up my windows because the update that was stuck was a optional update I did not even need it and it was stuck at 75 percent for about 20 minutes which was not long at all but I foolishly wanted to just turn off my computer it was getting late so I just restarted without thinking anything about the update but the restart said it was working on updates and told me not to shutdown my computer so I just waited for it to finish and after that I went to window update and I was up to date


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 2, 2020)

Its really simple, if you do any sort of critical work on the machine, clean install it. If not, shrug and move on, if its gone bad you'll find out.

But FWIW, a clean install these days isn't much of a hassle, Windows can do it for you pretty much, with system recovery options.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 2, 2020)

YungTeq said:


> Is there a way that I can check



I dont even think Microsoft themselves can tell you. Its just the nature of Windows 10. Either it works or it wont because its broken and buggy.... One of the major reasons why I delay most of the updates. I want people to jump in and test the waters first before i go in and update my PC too...


----------



## YungTeq (Aug 2, 2020)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I dont even think Microsoft themselves can tell you. Its just the nature of Windows 10. Either it works or it wont because its broken and buggy.... One of the major reasons why I delay most of the updates. I want people to jump in and test the waters first before i go in and update my PC too...


The update that was stuck was a optional one and it was not like a major update needed on my system


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 2, 2020)

To find out which version of Windows you are running, press the *Windows logo *key + *R*, type *winver* in the *Open* box, and then select *OK*.


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 2, 2020)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I dont even think Microsoft themselves can tell you. Its just the nature of Windows 10. Either it works or it wont because its broken and buggy.... One of the major reasons why I delay most of the updates. I want people to jump in and test the waters first before i go in and update my PC too...



Yep I'm on maximum delay mode as well. Recently got 1903. Happy camper.


----------



## YungTeq (Aug 2, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Yep I'm on maximum delay mode as well. Recently got 1903. Happy camper.


I have window version 2004


----------



## xman2007 (Aug 2, 2020)

I must be a psychopath, I update as soon as they become available, major releases also without clean installs, oh and I just bought an rdna gpu ....... 0 issues


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 2, 2020)

YungTeq said:


> Is there a way that I can check if I mess up my windows


In a Command Prompt or PowerShell with Administrator Privileges run "Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /ScanHealth" minus the quotation marks. There's also System File Checker. "sfc /scannow"


----------



## YungTeq (Aug 2, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> In a Command Prompt or PowerShell with Administrator Privileges run "Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /ScanHealth" minus the quotation marks. There's also System File Checker. "sfc /scannow"
> View attachment 164363View attachment 164364


Yes I ran Sfc /scannow in command prompt and it said 
Window resource protection did not find and integrity violations


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 2, 2020)

YungTeq said:


> Yes I ran Sfc /scannow in command prompt and it said
> Window resource protection did not find and integrity violations


Try using the Deployment Image Servicing and Management (DISM) tool to scan or check the health of the WinSxS directory. 
"Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /ScanHealth" or remove Scan for CheckHealth









						Fix Windows Update errors via DISM or System Update Readiness tool - Windows Server
					

Use the System Update Readiness Tool or the DISM tool to fix problems that prevent Windows Update from installing successfully.



					support.microsoft.com


----------



## YungTeq (Aug 2, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> Try using the Deployment Image Servicing and Management (DISM) tool to scan or check the health of the WinSxS directory.
> "Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /ScanHealth" or remove Scan for CheckHealth
> 
> 
> ...


I don’t need to install the update again because the restart already finish installing the update or it just resume installing the update after I restarted my pc


----------



## pavle (Aug 2, 2020)

You can also run scandisk/checkdisk; rightclick on C: -> Error Checking -> Check now, tick "Automatically fix filesystem errors".


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 2, 2020)

YungTeq said:


> I don’t need to install the update again because the restart already finish installing the update or it just resume installing the update after I restarted my pc


I’m just trying to point out there might be corruption in the WinSxS directory because you stopped it before the update was completed and offered the reboot option.

I just had this happen to the Windows 10 2004 install. DISM keeps complaining it is unable to locate the esd file to repair the corruption, and it fails through Windows Update mechanism on download/unpacking. At some point I need to do a clean install.


----------



## YungTeq (Aug 2, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> I’m just trying to point out there might be corruption in the WinSxS directory because you stopped it before the update was completed and offered the reboot option.
> 
> I just had this happen to the Windows 10 2004 install. DISM keeps complaining it is unable to locate the esd file to repair the corruption, and it fails through Windows Update mechanism on download/unpacking. At some point I need to do a clean install.


Sry I got a little confuse but I ran Sfc /scannow now and it says I don’t have any corrupted files so thank your for suggesting that I think I am in the clear


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 2, 2020)

YungTeq said:


> Sry I got a little confuse but I ran Sfc /scannow now and it says I don’t have any corrupted files so thank your for suggesting that I think I am in the clear


System file checker doesn’t catch all corruption.


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 3, 2020)

Why is this in the Linux section?

I'd SFC/ scannow if I were you...sometimes you gotta run it a few times before it wakes its lazy butt up and catches stuff


----------



## R0H1T (Aug 3, 2020)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I dont even think Microsoft themselves can tell you. Its just the nature of Windows 10


Well it's the way most modern OS' work, not just Windows. Though one could argue they don't get a bazillion updates as Windows sometimes forces on users!


----------



## Chomiq (Aug 3, 2020)

Last time I had to reset my VM during failed update Windows automatically reverted to previous version on next boot.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Aug 3, 2020)

YungTeq said:


> Is there a way that I can check if I mess up my windows because the update that was stuck was a optional update I did not even need it and it was stuck at 75 percent for about 20 minutes which was not long at all but I foolishly wanted to just turn off my computer it was getting late so I just restarted without thinking anything about the update but the restart said it was working on updates and told me not to shutdown my computer so I just waited for it to finish and after that I went to window update and I was up to date



See this:  https://www.windowscentral.com/how-use-dism-command-line-utility-repair-windows-10-image


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 3, 2020)

My HP laptop was stuck at 24% IIRC during the 2004 update, I restarted and it also reverted to previous version.
After a week or so I tried again and it went without issues that time.


----------



## YungTeq (Aug 4, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> Try using the Deployment Image Servicing and Management (DISM) tool to scan or check the health of the WinSxS directory.
> "Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /ScanHealth" or remove Scan for CheckHealth
> 
> 
> ...


Alr so I ran all theses commands in command prompt
Sfc /scannow 
Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /ScanHealth
Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /Checkhealth 
DISM /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth

And it seems to found no corruption or any corrupt system files are theses all the commands to check for corrupt windows files and windows


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Aug 4, 2020)

I remember when I first updated to v 2004 it stopped at 70% and got stuck  there I rebooted and it reverted back to 1909 so I did a clean install that worked out good


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 4, 2020)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I dont even think Microsoft themselves can tell you. Its just the nature of Windows 10. Either it works or it wont because its broken and buggy.... One of the major reasons why I delay most of the updates. I want people to jump in and test the waters first before i go in and update my PC too...



You can.  You just run at a command prompt:

sfc /scannow

It will tell you if windows is borked or fine, and try to fix if needed.

EDIT:  beaten to this by days, lol



YungTeq said:


> Alr so I ran all theses commands in command prompt
> Sfc /scannow
> Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /ScanHealth
> Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /Checkhealth
> And it seems to found no corruption or any corrupt system files are theses all the commands to check for corrupt windows files and windows



Then you are fine.


----------



## YungTeq (Aug 4, 2020)

R-T-B said:


> You can.  You just run at a command prompt:
> 
> sfc /scannow
> 
> It will tell you if windows is borked or fine, and try to fix if needed.


Yes I ran Sfc /scannow and it said it found nothing am I good


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 4, 2020)

YungTeq said:


> Yes I ran Sfc /scannow and it said it found nothing am I good



Pretty certain you are fine.  Nothing happened this time anyhow, but don't make a habit of this if possible.

Granted, if it gets stuck more than 24h or something, you sort of have to abort.  Then just run these commands again though and usually all will be fine.


----------



## YungTeq (Aug 4, 2020)

R-T-B said:


> Pretty certain you are fine.  Nothing happened this time anyhow, but don't make a habit of this if possible.
> 
> Granted, if it gets stuck more than 24h or something, you sort of have to abort.  Then just run these commands again though and usually all will be fine.


Yep I am dumb I pretty sure the update was not even stuck and I just restarted without thinking I will just be patient next time thank you


----------

